# snacks.



## Rosa (Nov 17, 2004)

I read this recipe on a danish site so i just thought i vould share it with you guys  its very simple...

boil a whole lever for about 5 minutes and then cut it in to small pieces.
bake the pices in the oven for 30-45 minutes on 180 c.
you can freeze the snacks.
yummy! :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

sorry whats lever ? do you mean liver :wave:


----------



## Rosa (Nov 17, 2004)

yep, thats probaply what i mean, sorry :roll: 
bare with me, im not from an english speaking country...


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

lol no probloms at all - so sorry if I offended you I just thought it was a typo :wave:


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

hey dont worry about it im from a engilsh speaking country but still i cant type in english lol


----------



## sillymom (Aug 25, 2004)

My Lola will do ANYTHING for a liver treat!!


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

liver....... :? interesting

Stella and Luna naver had it before. I think they might like that though!


----------



## sillymom (Aug 25, 2004)

Oh yes it is so wonderful. For a while there my Lola would run in the backyard to do her potty thing and then when she was done she would run all around and not come to me when I would call her, I would get frustrated, cuz it is getting cold and yucky outside and I would have to run out and get her in my jammies and such, anyway, my hubby used to raise German Shepards and he told he they would do anything for a liver treat and so I got them for Lola and now she knows when I say"treat" that means a liver piece. I got a tiny box from Walmart for a dollar and they can be torn into little pieces and that is what I do. They last FOREVER and now when Lola tries to take off from me, I say, "TREAT" and she come running FAST!!!! I couldn't believe it, it works like a charm.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

sillymom said:


> Oh yes it is so wonderful. For a while there my Lola would run in the backyard to do her potty thing and then when she was done she would run all around and not come to me when I would call her, I would get frustrated, cuz it is getting cold and yucky outside and I would have to run out and get her in my jammies and such, anyway, my hubby used to raise German Shepards and he told he they would do anything for a liver treat and so I got them for Lola and now she knows when I say"treat" that means a liver piece. I got a tiny box from Walmart for a dollar and they can be torn into little pieces and that is what I do. They last FOREVER and now when Lola tries to take off from me, I say, "TREAT" and she come running FAST!!!! I couldn't believe it, it works like a charm.


I'm going to have to get those for my boys!


----------



## sillymom (Aug 25, 2004)

I just looked at my box, it is called, "Hollywood Stars" liver treats, in a small milk carton box from Walmart!!! They sell big tubs at Petsmart, but w/a chi, I think they would go stale by the time you got to the bottom!! You will be thanking me for telling you, I promise!! But don't worry about thanking me, just send money!!


----------



## Rosa (Nov 17, 2004)

I haven't tried this recipe myself, but when my girl comes home I'm sure i will try it, lever is a dog favorite i guess?
It also great, i think, because you can just cut it in to small pieces, all the dog treats in my pet store i cant imagine getting into my little girls mouth...


----------



## Rosa (Nov 17, 2004)

oops... i did it again, i mean liver...


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

sillymom said:


> I just looked at my box, it is called, "Hollywood Stars" liver treats, in a small milk carton box from Walmart!!! They sell big tubs at Petsmart, but w/a chi, I think they would go stale by the time you got to the bottom!! You will be thanking me for telling you, I promise!! But don't worry about thanking me, just send money!!


Getting those for Christmas!!   I'll have to check at Walmart.


----------



## colliechimom (Sep 26, 2004)

My grandmother makes liver treats herself and puts other things in and bakes them. All the dogs in the family LOVE them! It's a favorite and she makes sooo much! We put them in the fridge to stay good.. if there's so many we put them in the freezer.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I couldn't find liver treats at walmart, but I found chicken treats and Gadget loves chicken......


----------



## Dolgad (Sep 27, 2004)

yesterday I made a "liver treats" for Pupsy! 
thanks *Rosa* for the idea! 
but I change the recipe a bit (cos recently I've been reading and learning A LOT about home-cooked food :wink: )

so:
100 g liver
1 eggs
1 clove of garlic crashed
2-3 teaspoons of cornmeal (the one that is yellow; not cornstarch :!: )


I boiled the liver a bit, then put it in food processor, added an egg, garlic and cornmeal, mix it well to a stiff mixture. Take a teaspoon of mixture at a time and roll it into a small "sausage". Bake at 180C for a bout 20-25 mins. Cool down, store in the fridge. 
If I remeber properly it comes to about 10 "sausages"  

Pupa enjoyed one yestreday A LOT :wink: 
not to mention that when it was in the oven she was like "stuck" to it  , sniffing and sniffing and nagging  

....update  a picture:

liver cookies:









if your doggie tends to swallow the food - better to break them into bite-size pieces


----------



## Dolgad (Sep 27, 2004)

Dolgad said:


> yesterday I made a "liver treats" for Pupsy!
> thanks *Rosa* for the idea!
> but I change the recipe a bit (cos recently I've been reading and learning A LOT about home-cooked food :wink: )
> 
> ...


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I went to Walmart yesterday and they had those liver treats and they also had the beggin strips.... I got the cheese and bacon flavored and the liver treats.. boy did Gadget go wild for the beggin strips.. he seemed to like the liver treats but not like he liked those beggin strips.... But he has been really good about pottying in his box (except for pooping). HE is good about pooping on the pad in the bedroom at night but during the day he doesn't use his potty box so I am going to try the beggin strips for a treat after he uses the box for pooping. hopefully this will work...


----------

